# Gun for girlfriend



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

I need a puppy dog gentle deer rifle for my GF. Wouldn't think she's ever gonna need to shoot much over 100 yds. The easier the kick the better!!


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Conti said:


> I need a puppy dog gentle deer rifle for my GF. Wouldn't think she's ever gonna need to shoot much over 100 yds. The easier the kick the better!!


7mm-.08 and .243 are always good choices.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Depends on how much you like this girlfriend. 

Then 7-08 and the .243 are good.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

those calibers and check out the youth models if appropriate.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

What about 22/250?? Is that enough gun??


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Come down to the house and let her try Jacob's 243. I also think 22-250 is a great choice, plenty bullet with good shot placement.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

For 40+ grns get the 7mm08, big diff in 100 and a 140grn for not much more kick, go with the managed recoil and you have less kick than the 243 and still more punch. Sure you can get a 223, 22-250, among others BUT the 7mm08 is one bad round, my 10y/o grandson and his cousins love the 08, the deer hate it.....WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

G F huh, well you never know how long they may be around. Mite be safer to just let her shoot your gun LOL. Really 7mm-08 or 243 great rounds.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Remington SPS in .308


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

25-06 is mild and can shoot flat out if needed, just a bit loud, though.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

If you can find one, and the ammo, 257 Roberts. I put one together for a friend of mines wife. She's pretty petite and was shooting a 222. He wanted a little more firepower and the 257 was perfect, and she is deadly with it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

7MM-08 hands down-great bullet flexibility. Yes 22-250 will kill a deer with less recoil; however it requires excellent accuracy, which your girl friend might not possess. Managed recoil will keep the recoil down, and do any deer in Texas.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. I think I'm gonna go w the 7mm08.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

243 with 90 or 100 gr bullets is the answer. &-08 in a youth model kicks pretty hard.

Jim

I came here to say .30-378 WM.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Jungle_Jim said:


> 243 with 90 or 100 gr bullets is the answer. &-08 in a youth model kicks pretty hard.
> 
> Jim
> 
> I came here to say .30-378 WM.


Conti, I tend to agree with Jungle Jim here. I have both a 243 and 7-08 in youth models for the boys and the 7-08 does kick pretty hard. Heck, its a .308 necked down to .280. Big difference is 120-140 grain bullets vs 150-180 grain bullets in the .308. Yes the 243 started life as a 308 case as well, but its only throwing 85-100 grain bullets so there is even less recoil. If you go with the 7-08, get some 120 grain rounds or load them up yourself. Heck, I've got a some 7-08 loads I started working up for the Jacob that we never shot after he got his 243 you can have.

Oh by the way, the 30-378 WM would also be my preferred choice for her too


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Bird said:


> Conti, I tend to agree with Jungle Jim here. I have both a 243 and 7-08 in youth models for the boys and the 7-08 does kick pretty hard. Heck, its a .308 necked down to .280. Big difference is 120-140 grain bullets vs 150-180 grain bullets in the .308. Yes the 243 started life as a 308 case as well, but its only throwing 85-100 grain bullets so there is even less recoil. If you go with the 7-08, get some 120 grain rounds or load them up yourself. Heck, I've got a some 7-08 loads I started working up for the Jacob that we never shot after he got his 243 you can have.
> 
> Oh by the way, the 30-378 WM would also be my preferred choice for her too


The sectional density of a 100 grain 243 bullet is going to be .242 or close.

The sectional density of a 120 grain 7mm bullet is .213 or close.

The advantage goes to the 243.

Remember that bullets that are heavy for caliber will penetrate better.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Put a muzzle break and a kick pad on a a 270 with a 130 grain bullet. Or just a good pad on a 243 and it won't kick at all. My trophy axis was dropped in its tracks with a 243!


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Any particular model .243?? I want to make the right choice


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Conti said:


> Any particular model .243?? I want to make the right choice


My 270 is a savage and over 20 years old. The 243 I dropped my axis with was a Remington. It was borrowed and had to be 10 plus years old. Anything newer, I'm out of tune with the rifle world. I used to keep up with firearms latest and greatest but it got boring! I know thompsons center makes a great rifle!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't own one so take it with a grain of salt, but a lot of gun writers (and 2coolers) really like the Tikka T3. The Weatherby Vanguard 2 wouldn't be a mistake either.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Conti said:


> Any particular model .243?? I want to make the right choice


Nearly any of the major manufacturers will be good. I would find one with a good trigger.... I have always been a Remington 700 guy.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

tc encore. 243 hornady custom 95 grain gmx. My daughter has been using it since she was 9 and it will easily expand to anotje rifle I'd she ever wants something else. 

On the other hand I can show you pictures of a dozen deer that she's killed since she was 6 with a 223 with 55 grain hollow points in a new england arms hand I rifle with a red dot scope.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

My two cents...

I have a 22-250 and a 243....wife and 12 yr old daughter both shoot them with ease and have killed multiple deer with both calibers (doe only).

With my lucky daughter winning one of the Holden Roofing youth hunts, I wanted a bigger caliber (Brett's bucks are friggin huge!).

The 22-250 and 243 have been great...but I was a little concerned on their effectiveness with a larger deer (and I wanted a new gun for a suppressor 

I ended up with a 308 in Remington 700....it's is the SPS tactical version:
-bull barrel 20"
- suppressor ready
- Hogue rubberized camo stock
- put a Meopta Meopro 4x12x50 on it

http://www.remington.com/products/f...e-tactical/model-700-sps-tactical-aac-sd.aspx

Put it on the bench yesterday, thanks to bore sighting from R&M....first shot on the paper....second shot adjusted to near bullseye.

12 year old daughter shot it very well....minimal recoil (with no break or suppressor).

The grouping at 100 yards was less the an inch.

Target below iwas first 6 shots at 200.....two different bullets (soft tail and hollow points) and 3 different shooters. Not too bad for break in and different bullet weights!!

I am really happy with the purchase, and so is the kiddo. Have a little more tinkering to do with POI over the next few days. Can't wait to put it in action.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Conti said:


> Any particular model .243?? I want to make the right choice


that a ford chevy type question as everyone has their favorites. I've been wanting to get a 243 and this is what I will be getting. Accurate, good trigger, low price and you can easily upgrade the scope if desired.

http://www.basspro.com/Savage-AXIS-II-XP-Rifle-with-Scope-Combo/product/14060808221511/


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

*re: which rifle for GF*

I am going to weigh in here, because I think having reared three daughters I might have a bit of knowledge (or at least opinion) of some value.

I sincerely believe that recoil is at least somewhat a matter of mind over body. Yes, a rifle is going to kick, but if one is concentrating on the animal, by the time the shooter realizes something has happened, it is all over.

Now, that does NOT mean hand your girlfriend a 458 Lott and tell her to enjoy shooting. But what it does mean, at least to me, is to get her started plinking with a 22 LR or a 223 AR and get used to the idea a rifle is going to recoil at least somewhat. Accuracy she will learn with the 22 LR, and the AR will at least give her somewhat of an idea what recoil is.

From there, I would go to a .243, although I DO NOT like them for deer hunting, especially in the hands of the inexperienced. There is just too much that can go wrong with that small a bullet. (By the way, I feel the same way about the 22-250 and the 223 for deer hunting.) The biggest crime in hunting, to me, is shooting something with a deadly shot and it getting away because the wound channel was too small to leave an adequate blood trail. A fully expanded .243 bullet will leave an exit hole of about 3/8", assuming there are no secondary projectiles like rib bones blown ahead of it. Miss the ribs and there just isn't much to go on in my experience with smaller calibers... And yes, the same can be said about the 257, but it is bigger to start with.

FWIW, my now 29 year-old son shot his first deer with my .270. He did it with a full tilt 130-grain handload, and was sitting in my lap when he did it. He was nine years old at the time, and told me, "Dad, I never felt it kick. I was watching the deer..."

FWIW, my daughters shoot my full tilt 41 and 44 Mags without incident, and one of them loves my Kimber 45 as well as the 25-5 in 45 Colt. That HAS to say SOMETHING, at least in my mind. They were brought up shooting and have learned about recoil and muzzle flip. Your girlfriend can learn that, too!

I firmly believe a 257 Roberts would be perfect, as would a 7MM-08. But there will be recoil associated with both of them. That, however, can be over come with time, assuming you have a bit of time.

I would in no circumstances hand her a 25-'06, at least for a couple of years. That is nothing more than a necked down .270, and they recoil fairly smartly.

Finally, I would try to find a rifle with a wood stock. My experience is that they are heavier than the syn-stocked rifles out there now. And weight dampens recoil... But again, just my opinion.

Good luck with whatever you choose. I am sure it will be a good choice.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

One thing I will say IF you go with a 243 for less kick, you will always be limited to a 100grn bullet, with a 7mm08 you can go up from the managed recoils to the regular load and still have a heavier bullet. I do agree with the above post on the 'kick' I've shot a 30-06 since I was 9 but I was raised a little different than most


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Conti said:


> Any particular model .243?? I want to make the right choice


Thompson center makes a dandy rifle!


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Conti said:


> What about 22/250?? Is that enough gun??


.220 swift is a better choice. Its deadly also. I wouldnt shoot a big deer with one but I have shot over 30 does and young inferior buck with mine. Shot most of them behind the shoulder and they hit the ground!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

kanga69 said:


> I wouldnt shoot a big deer with one but I have shot over 30 does and young inferior buck with mine. Shot most of them behind the shoulder and they hit the ground!


Why would anyone go hunting with a gun that you feel might not do the job, UNLESS you went knowing you could not shoot a mature deer, several guns mentioned on this thread are not allowed or frowned upon, some leaves NO room for error >NONE< especiially with a young hunter. I had suggested the 7mm08 and would not have a problem shooting the biggest deer in Texas with it...BTW I do know you can kill the biggest deer in Texas with a 22mag but.....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We forget about old calibers,and some should be looked at more for beginner hunters or shooters.For mild recoil and a lot of knock-down power,.257 Roberts,7MM Mauser,and 6.5 Swedish are bad arse deer killers,and have the recoil of a .410 shotgun.Remington and Windchester chambered their rifles in them when they were in style,but the super sonic generation killed them..257 Roberts is a 7MM mauser shell necked down to .25cal. and is very mild recoiling.7MM has low recoil too.My favorite is a sporterized 6.5 Swedish model 96.I have 2 sportered and 3 still in battle mode,and love the guns.A Remington 700 in any of the above cals. would be,in my opinion,the most perfect youth or womens gun.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I have killed more deer than I can remember with a 22-250. Never lost a single one and have been shooting it for 41 years. My daughter was 6 when she killed her first deer with it. When I didnt go hunting with my dad he would leave his 7mm mag at home and take my 22-250. People talk about poor shots from youngsters. I have seen many poor shots from adults with much larger guns. A poor shot with any gun can lead to a wounded deer. If you can hit a pie plate at 100 yards there is absolutely no reason to use a bigger gun for whitetail. However I do like the .308 mentioned above. You could use low recoiling subsonic rounds for youngsters and whitetail with plenty of killing power at shorter ranges or move up to full power for adults, longer ranges and bigger game. Subsonics from a .308 with a suppressor have almost no recoil and very little bark.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

*7mm-08*

Gave this to my wife for Christmas. Browning BLR White Gold Medallion in a 7mm-08 with a Leupold VX-III 3.5-10 x 50mm scope. For years, she has shot my 30-06 with ease, but she deserves her own.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Gracie killed several deer with a .223 but has graduated to shooting a .270 comfortably and took a doe with it this year. She is almost 15 and not a big girl but has a lot of shooting experience . The .270 IMO is one of the best all around calibers, can pretty much handle everything from coyotes to elk.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

*243*

Iâ€™d go with a 243 and not a youth model. Bigger the gun the less the kick, when youâ€™re dealing with the same cartridge. I started shooting a 243 when was eleven and my girlfriend shoots it today. If youâ€™re wearing any kind of a jacket at all you wonâ€™t be bothered by the kick. Also something to think about is that a 243 is great gun to keep in the closet because itâ€™s a great flat shooting gun that has plenty of punch for Texas game.
Good luck and safe shooting.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ok,

so assuming she is not a kid

7mm-08...139gr.
243 ...85gr
22-250 ...55gr.

dont shoot ballistic tips or hollow points at deer.... yea yea, they have worked for you, I got it, but not for a lady hunter that might be turned away from a misplaced shot gone bad.............. trust me .... been there........

look at a smaller browning a-bolt or similar frame size

bear in mind superlight rifle...more felt recoil

i recc.. these because ammo is "cheap" and readily avail. over the others.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.weatherby.com/product/rifles/vanguard_2/wby_x_gh2

This would be a great fit for her and the vanguard rifles are crazy accurate. I think the white lettering on the buttstock is a sticker so you don't have to put it on it.


----------

